# TVheadend on RPi2



## balanga (Dec 29, 2017)

Just to let anyone who is interested know, I managed to install and run tvheadend on my RPi2 today and it is receiving TV broadcasts via an <ITE Technologies, Inc. USB Deivce> - Afatech AF9033 (DVB-T) USB DVB-T2 stick.


----------



## acheron (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice, what soft do you use to watch TV?


----------



## balanga (Dec 29, 2017)

acheron said:


> Nice, what soft do you use to watch TV?



When I try watching I manage to hang my system... Early days yet.


----------

